# Newbie



## slider (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello all newbie here from North Louisiana. Never have kept Bee`s before have wanted to for many years. I watched 8 hrs. of video yesterday on Youtube about Bee Keeping..so I guess that is a start of some kind...wanting to start 2 hives by spring 2017..Thanks for having me on board...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! enjoy the exciting ride that is Beekeeping.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world. :applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

